# Spielen ohne Internet-Anschluss



## machero (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen DSL-Anschluss gekündigt, da ich zuviel Zeit im Internet verbringe.
Das wird zwar jetzt eine grosse Umstellung, aber ich habe mir das lange und genau überlegt.

Meine Frage ist, gibt es überhaupt noch (gute) Spiele die man auch ohne Internet spielen kann ?
 Vernünftige Singleplayer-Games die keine Online-Verbindung benötigen wie Steam & Co. ?

Ich weiss, da gibts nichtmehr allzuviel aber wollte trotzdem mal fragen ?
Zuletzt habe ich immer viel Battlefield und Age of Empires III gespielt ....natürlich alles online :/

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch 2-3 gute >> Shooter << die man auch noch ohne DSL-Anschluss spielen kann.

Grafikkarte ist eine GeForce GTX 750.... aber die aktuellen Spiele werden wohl ohne Steam eh nicht laufen, denke ich mal ?
Falls ihr trotzdem noch n paar Tipps habt würde es mich freuen.

Greetz
machero


----------



## machero (26. Oktober 2014)

PS. Aber bitte keine Fantasy-Games mit Drachen, Zauberern und anderem unrealistischem Zeugs.
Und auch keine Rollenspiele. Das beste wären wirklich 2-3 vernünftige Shooter auf der Platte.
Oder ggfs. noch ein gutes Strategiespiel. Andere Genres reizen mich leider überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2014)

Du hast aber nur den schnellen Anschluss gekündigt, oder?

Insofern könntest du ja noch immer alle Spiele vom Datenträger installieren, für ein paar Sekunden ins Internet zu gehen, um die
diversen Clients (Steam, Origin, UPlay) in den Offlinemodus zu versetzen und danach offline zu spielen?

Natürlich musst du stets abwählen, dass sich die Spiele selbständig auf dem neuesten Stand halten.


----------



## machero (26. Oktober 2014)

Ach, sowas geht aus ??? "Offline-Modus" bei Steam ?
Bin bis jetzt komplett ohne Steam ausgekommen, von daher kenn ich mich damit nicht so gut aus.

Statt dem DSL-Anschluss habe ich dann eine 3GB-Datenflat (mit UMTS-Stick) für emails abrufen und Onlinebanking etc.


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, du kannst dich bei Steam/Origin (UPlay hab ich noch nie benützt, müsste aber genauso gehen) einloggen, dort "offline" gehen.
Damit kappt der Client seine Verbindung zum Netz. Alle vollständig aktualisierten Spiele in deiner Bibliothek stehen dir danach auch ohne Internet zur Verfügung.

Probleme bereiteten mir da aber die Autoupdates. Ich habe gerade geguckt, bei Steam scheint es leider keine Option zu geben, Autoupdating komplett abzudrehen.
Da müsstest du es so einstellen, dass nach Updates gesucht und gezogen werden, wenn das Spiel gestartet wird. Vor dem eigentlichen Spielstart aber unbedingt in den Offline Modus zu gehen.

Weil, sobald Steam merkt, dass ein Spiel nicht auf dem neuesten Stand ist, wird es unmöglich, dieses zu starten. Ziemlich lästig.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

machero schrieb:


> Ach, sowas geht aus ??? "Offline-Modus" bei Steam ?
> Bin bis jetzt komplett ohne Steam ausgekommen, von daher kenn ich mich damit nicht so gut aus.


 Wie jetzt? Dann müsstest Du doch an sich schon genug passende Spiele kennen...? ^^  Oder geht es um NEUE Spiele? 

Ein aktuelles Spiel, das ohne Online-Client auskommt, wäre Risen 3. Rollenspiel im Karibik/Piratensetting - das wäre dann aber mit Magie usw. ^^


----------



## rulli-kulli (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich schließe mich dem Tipp mit STEAM. Einfach online die Spiele in die Bibliothek holen und dann wieder aus dem Internet ausloggen... das funktioniert zuverlässig, ein Freund von mir macht das auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2014)

rulli-kulli schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem Tipp mit STEAM. Einfach online die Spiele in die Bibliothek holen und dann wieder aus dem Internet ausloggen... das funktioniert zuverlässig, ein Freund von mir macht das auch.



Wenn man alles installiert, aktiviert und gepatcht hat und am Anfang beim Einlogg-Bildschirm einstellt, dass das Passwort gespeichert werden soll, dann sollte man sich sogar Offline einloggen können. Dann funktioniert Steam auch ganz ohne Internet.


----------



## CountryPete (27. Oktober 2014)

Steam im Offline Modus lässt dich doch weiter alles zocken, was einen Single Player hat, oder nicht? Ich verstehe gerade nicht direkt das Problem, die ganzen CoD Shooter haben doch alle Singleplayer und Strategiespiele kenne ich eigentlich keine, die KEINEN Singleplayer haben. Da würde ich ehrlich gesagt einfach mal die Google Maschine anschmeißen...


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Aber funktioniert es, rein vom Datenträger zu installieren und das Spiel in der Releaseversion zu spielen?
Also, Steam bei der Aktivierung davon abzuhalten, die mitunter riesige Updates zu laden? Das wäre bei einer Datenflat ja nicht erwünscht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Aber funktioniert es, rein vom Datenträger zu installieren und das Spiel in der Releaseversion zu spielen?
> Also, Steam bei der Aktivierung davon abzuhalten, die mitunter riesige Updates zu laden? Das wäre bei einer Datenflat ja nicht erwünscht.



Funktioniert das überhaupt bei einem Spiele-Client? Da man speziell bei Steam zum Aktivieren eines neugekauften Spiels immer mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss und daher auch sofort nach einem verfügbaren Patch gesucht wird, wird es eher nicht möglich sein rein vom Datenträger zu installieren.
Jedenfalls hat das damals anno 2010 bei mir nicht funktioniert 

Wäre es nicht ratsam bei einer Datenflat von 3GB vielleicht über eine Anschaffung einer Konsole nachzudenken, da ist es immerhin nicht zwingend notwendig eine Internetverbindung zu besitzen.


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Normal hätte ich auch zu einer PS3 geraten, einer tollen Offline Konsole mit nem Haufen toller Spiele.

Allerdings sind gerade des OPs Lieblingsgenres zum Vergessen, auf Konsolen, hehe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2014)

gog.com wäre auch ne Alternative. Spiel einmal runterladen und ab dann immer auf der Platte. Kein Onlinezwang. DRM-frei. Lieblingsseite aller steam-Verweigerer


----------

